# Shires Marlborough vs. Equetech ??



## lisa-tredellans (23 October 2014)

Hi everyone,
I'm sure there have been lots of posts like this so apologies for my ignorance but was just wondering if anyone could tell me anything about either the Shires Ladies Marlborough hunt coat or the Equetech Ladies Frock hunt coat?
I'm looking to buy either of the two as have heard good things about both but just looking for opinions of anyone who has had them/hunted in either of them?

Equetech: http://www.equetech.com/womens-riding-wear/hunt-coats/equetech-ladies-frock-hunt-coat.html
Shires: http://www.shiresequestrian.co.uk/shop/product.php?productid=16235

Thank you!


----------



## FemelleReynard (23 October 2014)

Hi, I recently bought the Equetech one for the coming season and it's fantastic. I thought it was great value for money, it's smart and a flattering shape, and what really attracted me to it was all of it's little useful features like zip pockets so you're phone and everything stays safe, the storm cuff sleeves for extra warmth and protection and so on. 

I didn't like their new style with the vented sides so I contacted them directly and they put me in contact with one of their stockists who had the old style (without the vented sides) and they sent me one out that day. I'd definitely recommend it.

Never seen the Shires one so can't comment on that but I highly rate the Equetech one.


----------



## I.M.N. (24 October 2014)

You could also consider vintage, I got a lovely Caldene hunt coat from one of the online vintage hunting shops. It's absolutely beautiful, the quality and fit is incredible (I get complimented on it frequently) and I got it for under £200. It's a classic case of 'they don't make them like they used to'.


----------



## lisa-tredellans (24 October 2014)

Thank you both!
AJT92, is your jacket fairly similar to the new one then, just without the vented sides? 
IMN I have been looking on some of the online shops as I do like the look of the vintage jackets! Just haven't seen any in my size yet and bit worried that I'd buy one and have it delivered to find it not fit properly as know diff companies have slightly diff sizings.. Ah well, trial and error!


----------



## I.M.N. (24 October 2014)

Sadly patience is key, it took me a couple of months to find my jacket but I knew I wanted Caldene so I was being extra picky. The site I used would of let me return it had it been the wrong size, but they also give multiple exact measurements so it made it much easier regarding size. This is who I used in the end http://www.huntingvintage.co.uk they also went out of their way to get it to me in time for opening meet as it was all a bit touch and go. But http://www.vintagetackroom.com was also really helpful when I was searching.


----------



## lisa-tredellans (24 October 2014)

Perfect thank you, difficult to choose with so many out there ha! Fingers crossed..


----------



## FemelleReynard (27 October 2014)

Yes, I think the Equetech one is exactly the same, minus the vents.


----------

